# Christmas Tosca



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I didn't really think Tosca was a Christmassy opera, but a Pappano/Terfel/Gheorghiu/Kaufmann production is being shown on BBC 2 in half an hour. I'm sure this information will impact nobody because most of you aren't in the UK and those who are probably won't read this, but what the hell.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

So nice to have connections...a good friend of mine in Italy just told me about that.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

An intense desire to escape, unfulfilled promise, jealousy and wanting to stab people, seems very festive to me.


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm not in the UK 

How was it?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

ooopera said:


> I'm not in the UK
> 
> How was it?


Tosca with the dream team was always going to be a bit special & for me it was a fantastic reminder of an amazing evening.


----------

